# BimmerFest Road Rally Update 4/2 - Please Read



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Looking North:








Looking West








Turning inland and North








Lake Cachuma








Northwest of SB

















1MB map image

3/13 - I redid the map linked to above to make it a little prettier, and added an elevation profile.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Since we're getting closer to the event, I would like to go over 
the first leg of the BimmerFest Road Rally - from Cutter Motors
to the Refugio Road Checkpoint.

The first thing that we are going to do is get on HWY 101 
North at Hope Avenue...























































The Refugio Rd. offramp is very long, as is the onramp to get
back on to HWY 101.








It is very important that the first to arrive pull all the way up
to the end of the *on*ramp, and that everyone falls in
behind, so that we don't have the tail-end of the caravan
hanging back on the offramp...








The past 2 years we have "doubled up" on the offramp/onramp,
so that everyone can get into formation. FRS radios will be a
BIG plus!








Next stop - HWY 154.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Here's another view of the Refugio Rd. Offramp:



















This is how it looks at the other end of the onramp...










Ready to roll... 










HWY 154 is the next stop, the BIG one for photo opportunities.










Again, it is imperative that we pull off of the highway quickly, and
in an orderly manner, so as to block traffic. Assuming that
our caravan is longer than in the past, we will have to have the front pull much further ahead when we come to a stop at the
101/154 junction.










It would be cool to have an official headcount in case a Guiness
record can be had.

A note about safety:

PLEASE OBEY ALL TRAFFIC SAFETY LAWS. 
DO NOT EXCEED THE POSTED SPEED LIMIT.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon, these accurate? :dunno:

Images are thumbnailed - click for full size view.


----------



## 95sdm3 (Mar 27, 2003)

what is the approx distance of this?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *Jon, these accurate? :dunno:
> 
> Images are thumbnailed - click for full size view.
> 
> ...


Cliff,

There is an onramp to US HWY 101 right at the foot of South
Hope Avenue.

Also, the Refugio Rd offramp/onramp simply parallels
the highway. You know, the picture might be accurate.

I forget the exact distance; somewhere around 65-70 miles.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I believe Cutter Motors fills the block between Hope Street and Hitchcock Way

Jon, I think the best way to get an accurate count is to have someone at the top of the Refugio On Ramp with one of those clicker counters and take a count as everyone rolls out onto 101.
Does anybody have one of those?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *I believe Cutter Motors fills the block between Hope Street and Hitchcock Way
> 
> Jon, I think the best way to get an accurate count is to have someone at the top of the Refugio On Ramp with one of those clicker counters and take a count as everyone rolls out onto 101.
> Does anybody have one of those? *


Sorry Scott, I uploaded a different pic.

Yeah, we need a clicker-thingy.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Sorry Scott, I uploaded a different pic.
> 
> Yeah, we need a clicker-thingy. *


:thumbup: Nice pic


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

I have one quick question...Last year I got a little lost. When the road rally begins, we get on the 101N right next to Cutter Motors..then we get of Refugio Rd and thats where the big pictures will be taken..right?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

M3turbog16 said:


> *I have one quick question...Last year I got a little lost. When the road rally begins, we get on the 101N right next to Cutter Motors..then we get of Refugio Rd and thats where the big pictures will be taken..right? *


There will be a lot of good pictures to take at the off/on ramp at Refugio, but also at the 101/154 junction. There will probably be an attempt for a group photo in front of Cutter Motors before heading out on the road rally.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

M3turbog16,

When we get out of the Bimmerfest location, we will head north on 101. 

About 10 miles away is the Refugio road exit. That will primarily be a regrouping point but a good spot for pics too, especially if we are doubled up on both sides of the road like last year.

The better photo opp spot is at the next stop on the 101, hwy 154 interchange. The road curves back around and you can see the cars from 101. This is where we need some more BMW flags.


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanx guys, I was just wondering cause I got mixed up. See you guys there. I CAN"T WAIT! :bawling:


----------



## BMWg84 (Apr 8, 2003)

See you and your E21 there Attila. Haven't seen you in person since last Bimmerfest... looong ass time. Looking forward to this!


----------

